# research chem ?



## sscar (May 25, 2011)

do the liquid research chems,clomide,nolva etc.............. need to be put in the fridge after opening?


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 25, 2011)

no...keep em outta sun light tho and at normal room temp...


----------



## Walnutz (May 25, 2011)

Do NOT put liquid clomid and liquid tamox in the refrigerator.  They will come out of solution.


----------



## sscar (May 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

Room temp.


----------



## DEE151 (May 25, 2011)

sscar said:


> do the liquid research chems,clomide,nolva etc.............. need to be put in the fridge after opening?


 I cant remeber the last time i use liquid clom/nolva i like to use pharm grade pills.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

is there any benefit to using pills over liquid?  Probably just whats cheaper and available I assume?


----------

